# Acceptable endorser of certified copies of documents for SA embassy in the UK



## baconsteakey (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi

I need to provide certified copies of some documents (passports, marriage certificate, bills, letters, etc) to VFS in the UK as my wife is applying for a South African spousal visa.

Does anyone know if the certification process provided by the UK Post Office is acceptable to the SA embassy?

As an aside, yes, I am aware that the Post Office will not certify copies of marriage certificates, so I will need to solve that another way.

Many thanks


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

baconsteakey said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to provide certified copies of some documents (passports, marriage certificate, bills, letters, etc) to VFS in the UK as my wife is applying for a South African spousal visa.
> 
> ...


I always use the local police. Not sure if they do certify at UK police stations.


----------



## iain79wmin (Mar 28, 2016)

I used a friend who was is a solicitor - she just certified each document with the standard text handwritten on the back signed dated etc.

There are quite few professions who are able to do this.

I doubt they are too fussy.

FYI - I applied at VFS London and my PR (spousal) visa took exactly 18 months which is what I was told on application.


----------



## baconsteakey (Aug 29, 2018)

iain79wmin said:


> I used a friend who was is a solicitor - she just certified each document with the standard text handwritten on the back signed dated etc.
> 
> There are quite few professions who are able to do this.
> 
> ...


Good lord iain79wmin! 18 months is an age. But if I am not mistaken that was for the spousal permit, where you've been married 5 years or more and they effectively grant the spouse permanent residence, right?
In our case we are applying for the spousal visa, since we have been married less than 5 years, and typically I believe the application process takes about 30 - 40 days.

I hope I am right anyway, because 18 months will completely destroy our plans...


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

baconsteakey said:


> Good lord iain79wmin! 18 months is an age. But if I am not mistaken that was for the spousal permit, where you've been married 5 years or more and they effectively grant the spouse permanent residence, right?
> In our case we are applying for the spousal visa, since we have been married less than 5 years, and typically I believe the application process takes about 30 - 40 days.
> 
> I hope I am right anyway, because 18 months will completely destroy our plans...


Correct there. 18 months is for PR, the TRV just takes a few weeks. FYI you don't have to be married for 5 years. If your relationship has been existing for at least 5 years in total then you can apply for PR.


----------



## baconsteakey (Aug 29, 2018)

> FYI you don't have to be married for 5 years. If your relationship has been existing for at least 5 years in total then you can apply for PR.


That is very interesting. Our relationship started in about March 2013, so that would apply, however given the typically long application times for PR it doesn't look like the right option for us at the present time.
We will apply for the TRV, get to SA, and then later, try to switch to PR. I assume that is possible while the applicant is in SA and that they do not have to go abroad to make the application.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

baconsteakey said:


> That is very interesting. Our relationship started in about March 2013, so that would apply, however given the typically long application times for PR it doesn't look like the right option for us at the present time.
> We will apply for the TRV, get to SA, and then later, try to switch to PR. I assume that is possible while the applicant is in SA and that they do not have to go abroad to make the application.


Correct. You can actually apply for both concurrently if you apply forum outside SA, which is recommended. You take your TRV with you The drawback of applying for PR from inside SA is a requirement that "you have to keep the TRV valid at all times" which apparently (stupidly) also means even if you are in the UK or elsewhere it has to be valid. There's a thread somewhere on this forum from someone who learned this the hard way.


----------



## Shafaqatali (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi am shafaqat ali i apply i applied my prp on 12 08 2018 PRP1788767.ALI )last year my wife phone department home affairs they said they stop your file because inspector come to you but he never het you but no 1 come to us .after 2 week they take our contact details but no one call us its more then 1 year they take our contact details but no one contact us this uear febuary they email us they need my permit copy date of birth name surname we did send but they still never give us no response


----------

